# Gravid ghost shrimp!



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I went to pick up some ghost shrimp today for my sorority...I just love the little guys. Asked for the biggest ones, one in particular caught my eye as it was almost 2 inches.

Anyway, inspecting it in the bag, I see it's a she...a she that's carrying eggs! I'm really excited as I've never seen shrimp breed before.

I'd like to raise these babies though, without them being snacked on! 

Should I take mom out and put her in a separate tank so the babies won't be eaten? Any tips on raising baby shrimp?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me..I separated her..The babies would be eaten by the bettas..Sadly when I went to check on her the next morning she had passed


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to double post, I forgot to add what I'm planning:

I'll probably go out and buy a large critter keeper to seperate the mom in and have the babies grow in there. I'm not sure if this'll be big enough though? The largest I've seen here is a little over 3 gallons (I believe 3.3 or 3.5)

I already have a spare small heater I could put in it, and I'm thinking a regular filter = death through intake tube, so would a sponge filter be okay?

Some plants...maybe a moss ball and a bunch of hornwort or something similar that's easy to take care of. 

I know adult ghost shrimp are easy to feed as they accept just about anything...what about babies? (The food I have on hand atm are 3 types of betta pellets, goldfish pellets, tropical fish flakes, SMALL shrimp pellets, algae wafers, and FD brine shrimp & bloodworms)

edit: Oh no Clopez, sorry to hear. D:


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I think babies need special "fine" food. With enough plant life there might be enough microorganisms. Powdered food might work. Might not.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

If you boil an egg and take the yolk..break it up till fine bits they will eat that.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm hoping the plants will help with the feedings, but just in case...what about liquid fry food?

Boiled egg yolk also works...I can boil eggs...


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

i don't know if this helps, but: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I already read that, but thanks.


----------

